# For Sale - 300mm Martell Yo-Sujihiki O-1



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 300mm

Height (at heel) - 45mm

Steel - O-1 

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Dyed Hawaiian Mango with Buffalo Horn Ferrule & G10 spacers




The handle is made from dyed Hawaiian mango (from Mr. BurlSource) and is something that has to be seen in person to appreciate. The pictures don't come close _(by a long shot)_ to showing the depth this wood has and there's a ton of movement from every angle (3D). The color started of as black but faded towards the inside of the block to reveal a silvery metallic look which I like a lot.

I shot hundreds of pictures in all sorts of lighting conditions trying to not only show the depth of the wood but to accurately represent the knife the way it looks in real life. Like I said above, the handle doesn't look anywhere near as nice (in the pics) as it does in hand but the pics do show the coloring well enough.


This is a very nice sujihiki....simple & clean with just a splash of bling. :wink:


Price - *$650 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2016)

*Note - The lighter colored spacers aren't white, they're actually gray, but show lighter in the pics than in real life.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 11, 2016)

This looks sick (in the good way ). I thought you didn't work with mango, is this a rare limited edition?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> This looks sick (in the good way ). I thought you didn't work with mango, is this a rare limited edition?



You're correct Tanner, mango is on my no-go list however I decided to give it a try (again) since learning a lot about drying oils and how to fill/seal wood correctly. It was still a challenge but no where near as bad as it used to be for me. I'd consider using it again if the quality was good and from a known/approved stabilizing source.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it turned out really nice, really tight curl almost reminds me of koa.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a few more pics...


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 13, 2016)

How hasn't this sold


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> How hasn't this sold




Yeah really!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 15, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


>




lus1:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 16, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> How hasn't this sold



Agree. I have a block of the BurlSource mango and although it isn't as nice as the handle on this knife, it looks great even as the unfinished block with some really cool chatoyance. I can only imagine what this one looks like in person. I have a similar (koa) handle and it's really true when people say that pictures do not do handles like this justice; I didn't believe it until I saw it for myself.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2016)

Price Reduction - *$575 *:bigeek:

_(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



_


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2016)

This was a question I received on another forum....



> _What's your grind like on your sujis (heavier/laserlike/thick spine but thin behind edge/somewhere in between)?_




Here's my response....



> If I could grind the perfect suji it would be thick at the spine (yet only as thick as it needs to be) to be non-flexible, tapering towards the tip (the k-tip helps to get a thin grind in that section), and wide bevel for thin behind the edge food release. That's what I try for.
> 
> I also want a suji to be as good on the board as it is off hand. My sujis are board freindly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2016)

*FINAL* Price Reduction - *$550 *





_(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)


_The reduced price is *$100 OFF* if what I normally charge. This is a very nice knife that will for sure surprise and delight you in person and through it's use. I'm reducing the price on this knife only because I need the $$$.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2016)

This knife is *SOLD!



*


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 19, 2016)

Bout bloody time.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks goodness, I was getting ready to raid the piggy bank.


----------

